# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Aeromonas sekolam. HELP

## koinobori

Salam para suhu,
saya baru terserang bencana aeromonas sekolam nih.
kalau saya baca2 disini metode paling efektif adalah mengkarantina ikan yang sakit,
nah tp karena keterbatasan tempat untuk karantina dan saya pikir yg kena udah sekolam juga, jd saya berpikir utk melakukan segala jenis pengobatannya di kolam saja. Korban meninggal 1, sisanya lemas gak mau bergerak di dasar kolam. kadang2 gerak cuma flashing aja.
kolam saya kapasitas 4 ton. jumlah ikan ada 20 ekor.
yg sudah saya lakukan adalah puasa makan, memberikan garam, elbagin dan antibiotik 5mg/ton. 
pertanyaan saya adalah
1. biasanya berapa lama ikan akan menunjukkan improvement?
2. dengan air dicampur berbagai ramuan itu (garam,elbagin dan antibiotik) berapa lama air harus diganti? apa harus didiamkan dulu beberapa hari?
3. langkah apa lagi yang harus saya lakukan untuk penyembuhan skala 1 kolam? karena kalo browsing disini rata2 penyembuhannya skala bak karantina aja.

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## afriansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

makasih suhu suhu masukannya.
PK udah dicari di 3 apotik ternyata kosong semua. 
cari di toko ikan dapatnya biotik yg bungkusnya warna merah itu.
apakah biotik sama dengan PK fungsinya? 
kalau biotik boleh dicampur garam tidak?

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cybersemox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rendy_

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

> Setelah di treat dengan biotik selama 2 hari ternyata kondisi ikan belum membaik walaupun gaada korban tambahan jg.
> kalau untuk penggunaan PK dosisnya berapa banyak ya untuk kolam 4 ton?


Kalau sudah kasih biotik jgn campur PK lagi om. Overdosis nanti, pemakaian PK 1gr/ton

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Movenpick7

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pieth

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Soegianto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koinobori

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jul2

> Update: setelah di PK dengan dosis 2gr/ton ikan2 kondisinya sekarang sudah much better. Gaada lagi yang parkir2. Walaupun gerakannya belom selincah biasanya. Merah2 di badan jg tinggal beberapa ikan aja. 
> Juga tidak ada korban tambahan.
> makasih om2 semua atas masukan dan sarannya. Best regards


ikut seneng om.. sekalian +ilmu ..  :Clap2:  :Clap2:

----------


## Yancedoang

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vega85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Adm Gading Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fm88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mevius

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

